# How old are you?



## donna martinez

*how old are you?*

I was just wondering how old everyone is and how old they were when they were diagnosed? I am 27 years old and was diagnosed about a month ago.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Not tellin'. LOL


----------



## Keona

HAHA Penny! (She's really in her late 20's)... You could do a poll Donna - or 2 separate polls..  That would make it more anonymous.


----------



## Astra

I've had symptoms since early 20's, was diagnosed 5 years ago, I'm 46 now!, nearly 47, nearly 50! Oh God!
and anyway, you're only as old as the man you feel!! (allegedly)


----------



## Nyx

I just turned 40 and I was diagnosed when I was 36.


----------



## Vivvian's Mommy

I am 25 and was diagnosed at 12 with symptoms since I was 8.


----------



## Mountaingem

I am 37 and was diagnosed at 19.


----------



## Becky

32 and diagnosised at 28


----------



## sunflower

I am 47, and diagnosed at 30.  I have had symptoms since I was 17.  (Wow!  Can I really be that old??  LOL!!)


----------



## pompeybird

Im 28 and was diagnosed 2 days ago 

If you are only as old as the man you feel that would make me 43 :ywow: :biggrin:


----------



## Rick62

63 and diagnosed at 18 (oh no! am I the oldest on here?)


----------



## btbam11

I'm 20 and was diagnosed at 19.


----------



## Aura

I'm 39 and got chron's when I was 29, wow it's been ten years already


----------



## MAD

Hello i am 30 years old diagnosed at 28 but symptoms since 10 years old.


----------



## kiki00

i'm 23, started getting diagnosed at 20


----------



## Zalanicht

20, 20


----------



## ChefShazzy

Hi Donna, I am 28 and I was diagnosed just over three years ago.  Symptoms since mid-teens.


----------



## Jeff D.

I'm 21 and was diagnosed at 14.  It's been a lovely 7 years.


----------



## Cackman888

im 29 and was diagnosed last november at 29!!!


----------



## Guest

i (apparently) look in my 30's, i feel in my 20's, i act like a big kid, but i'm actually 46. can't believe it sometimes lol.

i was diagnosed just before i was 20, but had been suffering typical Crohn's symptoms since about 15, & had signs of it from early childhood.

Astra - i think you & me might be cyber twins! is your birthday next month?


----------



## merrywidow

iwas diagnosed when i was 28 i am now aged 40.
rick 62 i think you will find kev is around your age.


----------



## Mike

21, 20


----------



## petite-pois

I was diagnosed 2 days before I turned *27*


----------



## Jennjenn

I am 30 and I was dx when I was 26 years old


----------



## dustydshook

Just turned 38 was diagnosed almost 3 yrs ago have had mild problems since my mid 20's


----------



## can1991

40, Diagnosed at 39. Symptoms for 2 years prior to that.


----------



## dreamintwilight

I'm 25 and was diagnosed 4 months ago yesterday!


----------



## Crohn's_Doll

I'm 36 diagnosed at 6


----------



## Pincushion

I am 31 was diagnosed at 20 had symptoms for 3 years prior to that.


----------



## imisspopcorn

I am 40 and I was diagnosed at age 28.


----------



## Claire617

20 now diagnosed when I was 12


----------



## Jennifer

I'm 28 and was diagnosed when I was 9.


----------



## braveheart

I am 35 was diagnosed at 17 had symptoms for 2 years prior to that.


----------



## f4ujmb

I'm 43 diagnosed in January had symptoms on and off for 5 years


----------



## Crohns08

17, 18 in October. Was diagnosed right before I turned 16. It'll be two years in September with Crohns. :/


----------



## Phantomhive

Currently 19  and was diagnosed when I was 9.  Had symptoms a long while before that tho


----------



## Jer's Girl

I am 27, diagnosed at 14.


----------



## DougUte

I am 46 and in the process of being diagnosed. I have had my regular MD tell me he thinks it is Chrons. I have had sever abdominal cramps. Bleeding (for years) diarreha (for years) was diagnosed by a gastroenterologist 4 years ago with IBS, but the IBS meds have never seemed to work for me. I think I have had symptoms for about 20 years.


----------



## Silvermoon

36...diagnosed when I was 12...symptoms for a few years before that


----------



## crohnicaly stinky

45, diagnosed a few months ago, symptoms for 17 years


----------



## Sophia

I'm 27.

I was diagnosed when I was 26, and I have had symptoms since I was 17.


----------



## Rebecca85

25, diagnosed at 25, who knows how long I have had symptoms! (I have had 'episodes' before, but always attributed it to food intolerances since they would typically only last a few hours).


----------



## xxNoGodxx

*30*

30, had a dozen tests including endoscopy, and colonoscopy and the GI said I don't have crohn's. Yet I have mouth sores, swollen joints in my right hand, massive weight loss, nausea, ya know the usual,beginning to think the Doc's here fell asleep during the Crohn's segment of their training. Have had "Crohn's" like symptoms since I was 8.


----------



## rygon

26 and diagnosed a yr ago (although if i went to the doctors more often it would have been 3-4yrs ago)


----------



## MapleLeafGirl

38 - diagnosed when I was 34, though on reflection have had symptoms since 17, but just thought I had a sensitive stomach.


----------



## Starlight

I'm 21 and was diagnosed at 12. Had symptoms for 1 and a half to 2 years before that though.


----------



## Walt

Hi All,
I'm 42, was formally dx'd @ 42 but suffered off/on for at least 20 yrs.
The porcelain bleeding started in my late 20's.


----------



## gibby

I'm 27 and was diagnosed when i was 8.....wow that makes nearly 20years living with this thing....hadnt realised it was that long....properly a part of my life now!


----------



## Lynne1408

I'm 47, diagnosed when I was 42. I really feel for the people on here who were diagnosed so young.


----------



## Procyon

19, diagnosed at 9.


----------



## PeninsulaLil

Guess I'm an oddball here.  Diagnosed at 55, symptoms since 48.

Lilly


----------



## EthanPSU

20, Was diagnosed at 16


----------



## Crohn's 35

Keona said:


> HAHA Penny! (She's really in her late 20's)....


I still ain't tellin!

Ha, I knew there was a reason l liked you lol.  Btw you missed telling us how old you were.


----------



## bobby.parker

19, Diagnosed at 12.


----------



## stargirl

32 -diagnosed at 32.  Not sick before this.


----------



## Kanonu03

I am 30 yrs old, diagnosed at age 28.  Symptoms since I was 16 yrs old

Is the late 20's the time they are seeing this?  Seems like alot of people were in their late 20's when they were diagnosed..kinda scary!!

Shanan


----------



## MisB

I'm 48.   Had first abdominal scan at 18 with minor sypmtoms.  Next 15 years problems were contributed to female issues and alcoholism.  At age 33 had first abnormal colonoscopy,  but was not officially dx'd until I was 43, 3 weeks after partial hystorectomy.  Over 10 years I was treated for unknown arthritic symptoms, erythema nodosum, and skin irritations, all of which I have since learned are side effects of Crohn's.  Who knew?  Apparently none of my doctors.


----------



## misscris

31 .. diagnosed about a month after my 30th birthday.  Happy birthday to me .. Happy Birthday to me ..... Woo.


----------



## MorningView

20 diagnosed at 10.

life now semi-ruined


----------



## Busy

I'm 49, diagnosed at 49 but symptoms since 40.


----------



## Dunbar

46 and diagnosed in Jan


----------



## DougUte

I am 46. Will be 47 in 9 days. I am in the process of being diagnosed. If this is Crohns I have had symptoms for some 15-20 years.


----------



## Poppysocks

22 diagnosed when I was 8


----------



## Tan

I am 29 and was dx in Sept last year!! In another month it will be the ann of a year ago I started my first major flare!! Have had issues & symptoms since I was 17 tho. 
It is interesting to see alot of people were dx in their 20's and most had issues for along time before being dx.


----------



## silver

I'm 23 and was diagnosed at 17, but had symptoms from age 12.


----------



## Gue33

47 and diagnosed at 24.  I can remember having gut problems since I was 10.  Hmmm, memories, caster oil mixed with Pineapple juice to cover it.  Still don't like the taste of Pineapple.


----------



## Absentminded

I'm 24 and was diagnosed with CD last year when I was 23. 
Before that I'd been misdiagnosed with IBS for five years.


----------



## RichardSchulz

49 diagnosed at 13...


----------



## markbills85

im 24 been Dx for almost 3 years..had symptoms for 6yrs


----------



## RichardSchulz

xxNoGodxx said:


> 30, had a dozen tests including endoscopy, and colonoscopy and the GI said I don't have crohn's. Yet I have mouth sores, swollen joints in my right hand, massive weight loss, nausea, ya know the usual,beginning to think the Doc's here fell asleep during the Crohn's segment of their training. Have had "Crohn's" like symptoms since I was 8.


Hey there,

It's been my experience that there are many docs that don't understand Crohns, if you think you have Crohns and that your current doc isn't getting it I would suggest looking for a new doc quickly! I have met many people that had doctor issues and it made their situation much worse over time before they finally switch Docs!


----------



## GutlessWonder86

I was diagnosed at age 12. Received Phil the bag at age 17. Revisions of Phil many times over and then got Bob the bag last yr. in October 2009.

I'm in my early 40s but I've been told by several people in the surgeon's waiting room that I don't look like I'm in my 40s at all and I'm too young to be sick.  God love 'em.  

Heck, my 10 year old niece tells me that every time I cut and color my hair, it takes 10 years off instantly and looks way better than Uncle Phil who looks really old. I'm taking her on a shopping spree and to Disney world when she turns 16. It'll be on his dime of course....... he doesn't know it yet though, lol  (yes, I'm soooooo bad  hee hee hee)


----------



## tmgread

I'm 48, diagnosed six months ago, never had a symptom before it hit suddenly.


----------



## idon2738

22 and 18


----------



## RichardSchulz

idon2738 said:


> 22 and 18


LOL, I'd be rich if I had a buck for everyone that has said that or something similar, I tell them I'll trade you, I'll be a fat A@% and you can take my surgeries!


----------



## duck68

diagnosed in May 2010 - at 42...symptoms ignored for a long time though!


----------



## Gibby87

I'm 23, diagnosed when I was 20, but had signs in my childhood.


----------



## teddy

*old man chronie*

I am 65 and was diagnosed in 1968.  So I'm betting nobody trumps me in age.  
For many years, all i took was lomotil. Now I find colestipol to be a good binding agent.  But, with age and resections, and blood transfusions aplenty behind me, i'm just glad to be still up and around.   Any old timers out there who can relate?


----------



## Chris1984

im 25 and was diagnosed earlier this year.


----------



## scifi-enthusiast

24, diagnosed at 21. Symptoms since early childhood.


----------



## sdbook

I'm 52 and was diagnosed at 40.


----------



## Scifimom

I am 36 and was diagnosed last year. No symptoms whatsoever before, actually I still dont look like I have crohns. I lost some weight last year (yeah I did not eat anything for six weeks this can make you loose weight) But I am still  fat (85 kilos - 1.70m height) and since I am on prednizone right now I will probably look puffier in the future (oh joy).


----------



## Brindle

I am 40 and was diagnosed at age of 26.


----------



## teeny5

30 diagnosed at 28.  My mom thinks that I had my first flare when I was about 12 but we didn't know it was that at the time.


----------



## JoeUK

At 32 - almost 43 - that makes it almost 11 years now.


----------



## nowitzkiwebb

Diangnosed at 28.  It is true.  Seems 25-30yrs is the age for CD to rear its ugly head.


----------



## tiloah

24, diagnosed at 21.


----------



## merrywidow

41 today!!!


----------



## DustyKat

*A GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU MERRY WOOHOO!!!!!!*

:mbh::mbh:

:bdayparty::bdayparty::bdayparty::bdayparty:

:birthday2::birthday2::birthday2::birthday2:

Have a wonderful day, 
Dusty


----------



## vonfunk

30 next month, diagnosed with UC 2 years ago at 28, symptoms start 6 weeks before diagnosis


----------



## girlygirl

I'm 32 and was diagnosed at 32


----------



## Shannon

First flare up at 8 years old, remission until flare up at age 16, diagnosed this month at age 17.


----------



## seaofdreams

Currently 21, diagnosed at 20 but have been experiencing symptoms for as long as I can remember.


----------



## treehugger

I'm 34 and was diagnosed in 1998 (my son was 3)
I did have symptoms prior to that, but officially a crohns patient in 1998.


----------



## Persian

I am 24 years old. Diagnosed 6 months ago but when I think about it I started seeing symptoms when I was 22.


----------



## Becca1991

starting getting symptoms round 15yrs got diganosed in oct 09 at 17


----------



## MysteryLocket

I'm 23, and i was diagnosed about a month ago. (though i believe i've had it for much longer).


----------



## kildare crohnie

im 25 now... symptons at 19 runs blood etc... diagnosed at 20 talk about a kick in the nuts...man does it turn life upside down


----------



## nowitzkiwebb

Tell me about it.  I was diagnosed 4 mths ago and am still in shock, devastated, depresssed, angry and hoping to wake up from a bad dream.  It has changed my life and furture completely.


----------



## -jayson-

nowitzkiwebb said:


> Tell me about it.  I was diagnosed 4 mths ago and am still in shock, devastated, depresssed, angry and hoping to wake up from a bad dream.  It has changed my life and furture completely.


I think we all kind of went through that, the biggest shocker for me was when the doctor told me i would have to take pills everyday for the rest of my life, for some reason that was the hardest.


Im 26, diagnosed when i was 23.  Ive had symptoms my entire life, in and out of doctors and hospitals since i was like 6.


----------



## rottengut91

Well, if you must know, I'm 35 and I was dx in Oct. 1991.  In fact, it was about this time in October.  I remember being in the hospital over Halloween.  My appendix had burst.  That's when they noticed the diseased intestines.  Biopsy confirmed CD.  Then they made me go through all the wonderful tests.  Upper/Lower GI, CT scan.  Oh what fun.  A month and a half later I was back in the hospital with an abdominal abscess.  They had to surgically remove that and do a resection, I woke up with an ileostomy.  Hello CD.


----------



## Pirate

Okay, I'm 52 1/2 and I was told I was a Honorable member of the Crohns Society at the age of 28. Looking back I had suffered for many years before.


----------



## Zoodles

First flare at 8.  Diagnosis at 9.

In remission for almost 4 months with fingers crossed.


----------



## biteyshark

I'm 28. Diagnosed with IBS when I was 25 (think that was wrong), diagnosed with IBD a few weeks ago.


----------



## Jessica

I've had symptoms my whole life.  Was diagnosed when I was 23.  Now 25.


----------



## medic8

I'm 46, diagnosed at 25. Had gut trouble for 3 or 4 years before but no tests or diagnosis. Seems to be a common theme. I have trouble understanding why GI issues are so easily dismissed by the medical commmunity.


----------



## mario

I am 55. Diagnosed at 53. No previous symptoms just one life threatening flare.
The day i had my first surgery a nurse came to reassure me that all would be well and that there was nothing to cry about. I wasn't crying for myself but for a 10 year old boy who was having a stoma on the same day by the same surgeon. SO cruel to do this to the young! I worry for my family and if any of them develop this then i know i will feel guilty although logic tells me it can not be my fault.


----------



## ChEvYgUrL

Hello,,,I am 30 have been sick since early June. And diagnosed in September.


----------



## Trev

53 Diagnosed at 32


----------



## Misty-Eyed

I'm almost 27 and was diagnosed when I was 9.


----------



## StarGirrrrl

I am 23 and had IBD confirmed in August. Misdiagnosed with IBS at 20, symptoms started at 19.


----------



## Domsmom

I'm 25 and was diagnosed when I was 22...just after getting married!  My first memory of symptoms was when I was 20 in college.


----------



## hunniebunn88

I am 21, dx just this year. Have had symptoms since I was 7. Had tests in 2007 showing inflammation but nothing that the doctor was worried about. Then tests in March 2010 showing I have had Crohn's for many, many years.


----------



## Mejay07

I am 25 and was diagnosed at 23 with symptoms the previous year.


----------



## effdee

I'll be 20 at the end of the year. I was diagnosed when I was almost 11. My brother has Crohn's, as well, and was diagnosed around the same age. He's 23, now. My mother also has Crohn's, but I wouldn't dare say her age! She was diagnosed later in her life.


----------



## Welsh-bird

I'm 36 (until saturday that is!), and diagnosed at 25.


----------



## amirah

leya was 17 months old when she was diagnoised and she is 18months now.


----------



## Dras

Symptoms since 15, diagnosed at 17, now 18 almost turning 19.


----------



## MADiMarc

I am 44; dx at 19 with syptoms since a young kid.


----------



## KellyMc

I am 28, Diagnosed at 26, misdiagnosed over and over at 18


----------



## chris scoffham

im 55 diagnosed in july had symptoms re certain foods for 10 years


----------



## Bloom

just turned 26 suffering since i was 16 only diagnosed this month still doing tests i dont know if its UC or CD didnt know there was a difference will find out


----------



## Inkymouse

I'm 27, symptoms since 19 and still not diagnosed, aren't I the lucky one ha


----------



## bangarang

Im 25, 17 when diagnosed, had symptoms since I was 12.


----------



## Joleen23

26 Years , Diagnosed just 2 weeks ago (Symptoms for 6mths)


----------



## xoxava

Diagnosed at 19 with symtpoms since 2007


----------



## eilsew

31 years old, recently diagnosed.


----------



## Crohnadian

I got sick at 12, diagnosed at 13, and now I'm going on 21 this winter. I just had my first surgery this past month and feel better than ever.


----------



## adb

hey donna, i will be 30 next month and just got diagnosed with crohns the first of this month.


----------



## Joanne

Im 36 and was only diagnosed last week, have had symptons for 9mths but have had on and off symptons since 1997

If you are only as old as the man you feel that would make me 41...............


----------



## CrohnsNYC

I am 31 and was diagnosed when I was 30.


----------



## BigUglyCat

I am 51 and diagnosed when I was 17, but have had symptoms since 5 yrs.


----------



## Nytefyre

I am 37 and was diagnosed at 23 but had symptoms since high school.


----------



## allieinwonder

I'm 21, symptoms since 15, still not diagnosed. Cannot wait to have a diagnosis date.


----------



## vince

43, Diagnosed at 24.  Had portion of colon, cecum and small intestine removed in 1992.


----------



## limerick boy

16, diagnosed last July, symptoms for about 7 months before I finally plucked up the courage to go tho the doctor and see what the situation was


----------



## 366296

i am fourteen, was diagnosed at eight
x


----------



## Calmac

I'm 22 and was diagnosed when I was 13.


----------



## tanand

25 
got 
CD six months back


----------



## AbdoAlien

Am 32, was Dx when I was 31...have had symptoms for over 10 years and the docs kept saying it was other things....got really sick a year ago, ended up in hospital and took 6months of extensive testing after that to be Dx...the system sucks....


----------



## Grey Kitty

I'm 13 1/2, and was diagnosed when I was 8.


----------



## Grumbly-Guts

I am turning 27 in a few weeks, dx when I was 21, symptomatic since young child (5yrs old-ish, or at least that's as early as I remember having 'bad guts')

GG


----------



## alohakim18

diagnosed at 42 (5 weeks ago) had symptoms since I was 31.

I'm going with -you are only as old as the youngest man who would feel you up, lol!


----------



## Rob.G

I'm 25 and have suffered with CD since I was 12.


----------



## Josephine

I am 32 CD drom 2007 but wrong diag from 2002.


----------



## sinead

*Hi*

I'm a new member, this is my first time to look for a support group. 

I am 33 and was diagnosed about 2 years ago.

Really new to this, nervous and confused.


----------



## AndiGirl

I am 38.  I was diagnosed in 2005.  I've had symptoms of Crohn's off an on for most of my young adult life.  I think it probably started when I was around 19.  Sorry forgot to put this-  Officially diagnosed at age 32.


----------



## sinead

I'm 33, diagnosed about 2.5 years ago


----------



## chrisnsteph1022

30, dx at 23


----------



## Taryn

I am 32 Diagnosed 2 months ago...symptoms for the past 7 years.


----------



## kathpl1972

I'm 38 and was diagnosed 3 months ago so all pretty new to me had to have surgery 5 days after diagnosis but on the mend now !!!!!


----------



## Guest9283

Rob.G said:


> I'm 25 and have suffered with CD since I was 12.


Same here.


----------



## Janine

I'm 16, 17 come May. Was diagnosed 3 years ago! Nothing trumps having Crohns in high school... at least in my opinion, hahah


----------



## moogie

I was 12 years old when they found out, and now I am 37


----------



## STLGirl

Gee, I'm an old girl compared to you all.

54 and diagnosed 3 months ago.  I blame all that Advil!


----------



## GothamGirl

I'm 33 was diagnosed on my 21st bday.


----------



## darrae

54 diagnosed at 50


----------



## pjmel

I am 35, first diagnosed when I was 21. Had symptoms (diagnosed as IBS) for several years before that.


----------



## Ari

37 dx at 33. Symptoms from 2002.


----------



## Sue-2009

Diagnosed at 37, thinking I had symptoms since I was 23...I'm in my mid 40's.....   Sue


----------



## Boloby

I'm 34, was diagnosed with Crohn's at 22 but didn't start getting symptoms until a couple of years ago. It was part of a two-for-one deal on autoimmune diseases, along with primary sclerosing cholangitis. Not such a deal.


----------



## e13 boy

I'm 42 (2 weeks ago)

Diagnosed @ 29 with CD - Right sided hemi 1 week later
The CD really started @ 19 - Between the age of 19 - 21 i underwent 7 operations (2 fistulas,5 abcesses).
No tests were ever suggested by the 2 consultants i saw during this 2 year period.Back then i had never heard of Crohn's - i just trusted the Dr's.....
..like to have a chat with them now!


----------



## ChaoticKylee

20 and was diagnosed at 20, symptoms since age 10.


----------



## supercellbaebe

I'm 23 and I've been getting gradually sicker since I was 9 years old.  

I now can't eat anything at all and have The Elemental 028 diet.  I have no diagnosis of anything because Doctors can't find anything physically wrong with me 

xxx


----------



## moogie

hello,

I'm 36 and I have been sick since I was 11.


----------



## spingirl

I was 23 when I was diagnosed with UC...back in 1985. I'm going to be 49 in March (oh dear) and just last year I was told they think its Crohns now and not UC.  I really only had a flare in my early 20's and then no problems until now...


----------



## hortoncj

I'm 23 now, diagnosed when I was 15. Lots of bad experiences early on. Remicade now has me under control.


----------



## silvermander

I'm 37, was formally diagnosed at 8, but had symptoms from birth.

It was only when my Crohn's moved to my guts, I was 38lbs at age 7 and they looked at my family history to see Mom has Crohn's.  The SBFT was just a formality after that.


----------



## KDH-3*3

19 soon to be 20...diagnosed at 19


----------



## Dallies

Meg was dianosed just before her 16th birthday.  She will be 17 in three months.


----------



## Crohn'sFor Life

40 diagnosed at 39.


----------



## DanaDeadPetals

I'm 36 and was diagnosed at age 21.


----------



## KWud

I'm 39, soon to be 40, eek! Diagnosed at 24, symptoms started when I was 21.

Paula
x


----------



## Sue M

I'm 28 and diagnosed in January 2011.had sympt from 19.


----------



## SKEvil

20 (diagnosed at 19)

Crohn's came outta nowhere!


----------



## Guest555

36, diagnosed at 45.


----------



## peaceandsmile

I am 21 and was diagnosed when I was 18 years old, most earliest symptoms started when I was 10 but the rest gradually occured at 18.


----------



## Tommy

I'm 20, 21 in just over a week. I was diagnosed with Crohns in September 2003.


----------



## Christie

Im 35 was diagnosed at 20 and had symptoms from age 17.


----------



## tricia

im 23 and i was diagnosed when i had just turned 14....


----------



## linder553

I am 31 and was diagnosed at 28!


----------



## hawkeye

37 diagnosed at 17


----------



## Maka

Im 16 and i was daignosed a month ago


----------



## katyboog~

I am 15 and I was diagnosed September 2009. It'll be two years this September.


----------



## aprilf7

Had problems for many years, but was diagnosed just after my 30th birthday


----------



## poopaholic

45 years young now, diagnosed at age 29, symptoms since high school


----------



## Katiejohnsonwriter

51 and diagnosed about 1 1/2 years ago after 10 years of symptoms.


----------



## Jamie Lyn

I am 22 and have a working diagnosis of probable crohn's or UC in combo w/ IBS.  Symptomatic since age 16.


----------



## Kris

I'm 33 and started having symptoms at 19.


----------



## David

I've gone ahead and added a proper poll to this thread.  Vote away


----------



## musicislife52

21, diagnosed at 17.


----------



## Keona

old enough to know better and young enough to do it again 
..TODAY!!

..still not telling Pen!


----------



## STLGirl

Good Luck Today Keona.  You will be in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## LOSTnut

50, diagnosed at 45


----------



## Soybean

28, diagnosed nearly 2 weeks ago. Had symptoms since 13/14, but always thought I just had a bit of a grumpy tummy!

Soybean xx


----------



## Liam97

14 diagnosed 1 year ago 

had symptoms 2 years before diagnosed.


----------



## ZOE DK

diagnosed at 14 am now 21


----------



## leeannmead

I'm 42 & diagnosed at 27.


----------



## Denise

I'm 30, diagnosed at 30 but symptoms since 21.


----------



## mom2twogr8tkids

28 and diagnosed at 16


----------



## Mj11jM

Delete


----------



## Karissa

I'm 20, diagnosed when I was eleven.


----------



## aubreyl88

I am 23 years old and I was diagnosed 2 weeks ago.


----------



## kristen

I am 28 diagnosed at 28 suffering since age 11..


----------



## sunluvva

51 now (ouch!), diagnosed at 49 had symptoms since I was a teenager and was first 'dismissed' by a consultant at 19


----------



## lookame

I am 24, diagnosed when I was 23


----------



## SarahAnne

34 now, diagnosed at 19, suffering since age 2:yfrown:


----------



## Nosick

46, diagnosed 12 years ago


----------



## Beeracuda

46 years old now, diagnosed 3 years ago.  Have had symptoms for nearly 20 years.


----------



## kidcrohnie

13 and 8 months, diagnosed at age 10.


----------



## skikdi

20,20


----------



## Gems867

I'm 29 and was diagnosed at 25


----------



## kossy

I'm 32 and was dx with Crohn's around age 3.


----------



## mayhavecrohn's

*i am 26 and undiagnosed still but hope i find out soon whats going on*

i am 26 and undiagnosed still but hope i find out soon whats going on


----------



## tishbite

I am 19 now and was diagnosed when i was 13 or 14


----------



## Kordain

38 now 36 then


----------



## pancakemaker

I'm 24 and was just diagnosed.


----------



## tlc-x

16 and a half


----------



## Angrybird

Now 26, diagnosed roughly a month before my 17th birthday


----------



## Susan2

I am 68 and was diagnosed when I was 30 (with symptoms from when I was in my teens).


----------



## Cross-stitch gal

I am 33 was diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis at 18 and then diagnosed with Crohn's at 32.


----------



## KWalker

I am 21 and medical records say they found my crohns when I was (drumrooooool) 2 years old. The doctor said at the time, I was the second youngest person in Ontario to have crohns.  My first major "outbreak" involved being taken by emergency helicopter to a hospital in a major city


----------



## AlexJ

19, dx aged 18.


----------



## aboarna

I'm 35 and I was diagnosed about 8 months ago. Apparently, I've had Crohn for quite awhile (I have a stricture) but I didn't have much symptoms, just now and then more needs to go to the toilet which I used to blame on stress and minor stomach bugs symptoms.

______________________

Prednisolone 30mg/day (tapering 5mg every week)
Pentasa 2mg/day


----------



## xBlove7

I am now 25 and I was DXed when I was 22.  I've had the joint pain (mostly my knees) and occasional abdominal pain since I was about 12.


----------



## hope hope

hi im 31 diagnosed when i was 19


----------



## Ckt

I am..gulp..51! I was diagnosed with crohns at 39 but had first 'flare' at 20 with a ruptured appendix,peritonitis.
:rosette1::rosette1:


----------



## sid

currently 24 diagnosed at 24..symptoms since i was 23.


----------



## ellie

Real oldie - 58! 
Diagnosed 2 years ago, but iritis 5 yrs before that was probably the real beginning


 HD


----------



## sfmreb2

I'm 64 and was diagnosed with UC at 24. In 1988 they decided to call it CD.:us_flag:


----------



## hope hope

i think u have good experience with CD


----------



## EthanPSU

I'm 22, feel like and look like i'm 17


----------



## kyty

I am 45 and was diagnosed when I was 41 years old.


----------



## Donnyor

Rick62 said:


> 63 and diagnosed at 18 (oh no! am I the oldest on here?)


No, Rick you are not the oldest. I am almost 74 and was diagnosed early in 1966.


----------



## Donnyor

Astra said:


> I've had symptoms since early 20's, was diagnosed 5 years ago, I'm 46 now!, nearly 47, nearly 50! Oh God!
> and anyway, you're only as old as the man you feel!! (allegedly)


I was diagnosed early in 1966 and am now almost 74. This summer i began a course of Remicade-so far the most effective treatment I've had over the 46 years1 My fingers are well and truly crossed!


----------



## ellie

@Rick62 and @Donnyor - definitely relieved to find a few other baby boomers negotiating the forum, and Donnyor, VERY impressed that having been diagnosed in 1966 you are moving from strength to strength!!

 HD


----------



## AuntieEm

51 diagnosed with CD at 49.
Multiple misdiagnosis for 4 1/2 years prior.


----------



## prplkow

45 and just diagnosed.


----------



## giftedbyadoption

43 and have been sick since age 2


----------



## Lordrogg

57 now and diagnosed when I was 15 - ileostomy since 25 (and multiple revisions since too). Now got short(ish) bowel and so Hickman Line for saline/mg infusions. Life's been great though - and still is! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Gwen pippy

Yeaaaaa 37 today and was dx crohn's age 11. they didn't know much about it then as there was only just under 1000 people in Ireland at the time, they told me I would probably never have children, be in a wheel chair and have bowel cancer by 30. I have two beautiful children, that I am currently running the around the backyard with with and I am grateful for everyday I am given.
Love and good health to you all.
Gwen xxx


----------



## ChrisJue

I'm 56 and was Diagnosed with Crohns when I was 20


----------



## Tamara

I'm 25 was diagnosed at 20 and started having symptoms in my teens


----------



## hope hope

hi tama ra im new here


----------



## spinnychick

43 and diagnosed at 43


----------



## hope hope

hi im 31 dx at 18


----------



## sanni

Im 31. I was diagnosed at age 12... thats almost 20 years with my crohns.


----------



## AIjen

I am 37 and was diagnosed at age 32, though I'm pretty sure based on biopsies done five years before my dx, I had it then as well.  I believe it got overlooked because the doc wasn't looking for that - I had to have an ERCP, so he realized it wasn't bowel-related, but it should have been looked into after the issue at hand was taken care of.  I must say though....five less colonoscopies is fine with me!!!


----------



## beber2600

I'm 26, dxed at 12.

 2


----------



## Rebeka

I was 28 yrs. old. and now am 49yrs. old and still in pain with big belly most the time. Starting new med's soon. I am sooooo done with having to take prednisones. On 30mg but need to go back up to 40mg. 5 weeks to go.:rof:


----------



## silvermander

I'm 39, was diagnosed when I was 8, but had symptoms from about age 2.

My Mum is 70 and was diagnosed when she was 12.

Whenever I think about all the years I've dealt with it, I have to remind myself that my mother has dealt so much longer.


----------



## Jericho

17, diagnosed 1 year ago


----------



## lizzy16

I just turned 28, was diagnosed with crohn's almost a year ago. Symptoms started when I was 26 and I was misdiagnosed with IBS.


----------



## Jandeacs

ohhhhhh your all so young , im 67 , had symtoms on and off throught my life , but not diagnosed til 2003 , made up for it though , ive had emergency surgry twice last year .. mrsa , pneumonia twice , septicmia , pancreatitis , lost all my pottasium ,, blood transfusion and  artificial feeding and all last year .. waiting for hemicolectomy reversal and removal of hernia and gallbladder... Im lucky to be here and glad of it ,  what a wonderful year to b e British ...


----------



## Laura Dawn

42 DX in July... Think I have had it for many years. DX with IBS at 20


----------



## maria

30 ...diagnosed 26


----------



## Gra

Old enough to know better  



 2


----------



## Gra

67 !  Wow, you're older than me!  I'm 64, going on 65! Had this for years, only this year found out it had a name, crohns!

Thinking of retiring soon -are you retired? Do you find that retirement helps you to manage your IBD?

 2


----------



## CrohnsChicago

I will be 29 soon. I was diagnosed in May of this year.


----------



## Cavatina

Hi - I'm 66!! Think I'm the oldest so far? Anyway, I was diagnosed at the age of 50 - thank God my children had grown up by then - I so admire people who are coping when theirs are still young - it must be so difficult - well done all of you!!


----------



## Manorexico

25 diagnosed at age 24!


----------



## superhotfemale

I'm 43 and diagnosed at 38


----------



## Bioheaded

27 diagnosed in May.


----------



## SugarberryGA

I'm 51, was diagnosed at 23, and have had symptoms since childhood.  :thumright:


----------



## gracifer

22 but diagnosed when I just before I turned 21, but started having major symptoms at 20


----------



## Susan2

Cavatina said:


> Hi - I'm 66!! Think I'm the oldest so far? Anyway, I was diagnosed at the age of 50 - thank God my children had grown up by then - I so admire people who are coping when theirs are still young - it must be so difficult - well done all of you!!


I've just turned 69 - but, if you look at the results of the poll, we have 5 members 70 and over.


----------



## SarahBear

I'm 20 now, and was diagnosed a little less than a month before I turned 17.


----------



## persephone300

I'm almost 31, was diagnosed at 25 but had symptoms at 17


----------



## motheroftwins

I am 41 and was diagnosed at 41


----------



## Cavatina

Isn't it amazing how many people were mis-diagnosed! I've just been reading people's message and it is incredible. I was diagosed with IBS five years before they realised it was Crohn's. I had an emergency op. when they removed the whole of my large bowel and half the small bowel. When they analysed it they discovered, surprise surprise, that I had Crohn's. I had been telling them for years that my grandad and sister had it, although they deny it runs in families, so I wonder if others have had this experience.

Also, I'm now on Methotrexate for my pain - eventually I hear. It's not working yet but they've just put it up to 12.5mg. I'm self injecting but the nausea is still a problem. Anyone have an answer? I've tried all sorts such as ginger, domperidone, Gaviscon, Milk of Magnesia. Nothing seems to work.


----------



## persephone300

I was having awful problems with methotrexate - nausea mainly but also getting lots of cellulitis and fatigue. They didn't suggest anything to me, just took me off it and put me on the next thing.


----------



## vetnurse

I'm 17 and was diagnosed on the 8th June 2012, so only newly diagnosed :voodoo:


----------



## Cavatina

So sad you've been diagnosed at such a young age. At least mine waited until my children had grown up. Lots of luck with the treatment.


----------



## hope hope

im 31 and was diagnosed at 18


----------



## Destiny

I'm 25 and diagnosed at age 19 but symptoms 14


----------



## afidz

I am 23 going on 24, I started getting sick around 16 or 17 and was diagnosed at 18


----------



## Kip1

40 now :facepalm: time just flies by.


----------



## hope hope

hi 


Kip1 said:


> 40 now :facepalm: time just flies by.


----------



## aboarna

I'm 36 going on 37 next year in April. I was diagnosed when I was 35.


----------



## squeaky

diagnosed at 25. 55 now, thirty years, wow


2 resections - 1989, 1999
no meds now
vit b12 shots monthly


----------



## RobjustRob

15 diagnosed in August, 2 months after my Bday :/


----------



## Hobbes650

This poll is a good example of why IBD saddens me- 10% are under 18.  Certainly don't mean to say it's ok when you are older, but when you are just starting out in your life and have to put the brakes on it seems a bit more unfair.


----------



## Susan2

This is further aggravated by the fact that, at a time when personal image is most vulnerable and most likely to be damaged, many of these under 18s have to deal with an illness where they are often unable to control their bodily functions. Not being able to control your bowels is hard enough on the self-image of mature adults, let alone on pre-teens and teenagers.


----------



## CantRemember

42 for a bit more, and diagnosed at 38.


----------



## Hobbes650

Susan2 said:


> This is further aggravated by the fact that, at a time when personal image is most vulnerable and most likely to be damaged, many of these under 18s have to deal with an illness where they are often unable to control their bodily functions. Not being able to control your bowels is hard enough on the self-image of mature adults, let alone on pre-teens and teenagers.



Exactly!  I was trying to find the right words so as not to alienate the more "seasoned sufferers" but couldn't find them.  Turning into an adult is hard enough as it is.  :thumright:


----------



## FullM3lt

Diagnosed at age 11 but I had symptoms by age 9. Pancolitis really hurt my self confidence as a pre teen....I flared up bad the summer before 7th grade and had to go on a heavy dose of prednisone. I gained 30 lbs, got the "chipmunk" face and couldn't play football with all of my friends from elementary school because of the horrid joint pain. Kids would make fun of me because of my frequent bathroom trips...sometimes I'd have to go twice in 1 period! :frown:

I feel for all of you that were diagnosed during your teen years....it really took a toll on me mentally and physically. Something you don't need during puberty.

I'm 22 (feel like i'm 75 sometimes) now and doing much better. Can't believe I've had this disease for half of my life already...


----------



## my little penguin

my son is 8 and was dx at age 7.
He had symptoms by age 5.


----------



## DAVID KINGHAM

42 and diagnosed at 21


----------



## jameshodge

I am 26


----------



## shamrock15

43 now, diagnosed at 18. I believe I had my first attack when I was 5 or 6, then went into remission for the next 10 years. 25 years after being diagnosed, I believe I may finally be back in remission.


----------



## Reena

I'm 18 and I was diagnosed a month ago but I've had it since I was 15, no known remission


----------



## Hobbes650

Reena said:


> I'm 18 and I was diagnosed a month ago but I've had it since I was 15, no known remission



Hi Reena! Only been a month though.  Getting diagnosed can often be the hardest part, but now you're heading in the right direction!  i hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## Reena

Aw thanks  I'm happier since I had my diagnosis and I love my GI


----------



## Price

Diagnosed at 11, currently 20

Actually feel lucky it only took me 8 months to get diagnosed. It's crazy to think some of you had been ill for 3 years or so with no known reason as to why


----------



## AlexJ

20 and was diagnosed age 18


----------



## ohaj0406

33 diagnosed at 31


----------



## StaceyQ

Diagnosied when i was 26 now 29 x


----------



## deardoc

31 diagnosed when i was 20


----------



## waytogo

I am 79was diagnosed when I was 44 symtems started 8 yrs. B4 that


----------



## CrohnsChicago

I'm 28 (29 in 16 days!). Had my first flare and diagnosis this year. However I think I have been showing relevant symptoms and extra intestinal manifestations since about 24.


----------



## Elektrikhd

I was diagnosed at 28. I was in the hospital about a week and a half after my birthday. Had a tentative diagnosis of UC but it was revised to Crohns later. In fact, today marks months from when I was admitted to the hospital.


----------



## debbie261

I am 48.I was diagnosed with Crohn's when I was 23.


----------



## Latte

I am 38 and just been diagnosed but being honest I have probably had symptoms for 30 or so years


----------



## bigtruck

38 diagnosed at 18


----------



## CDwontbeatme

46, diagnosed at 40.


----------



## kiltubrid

I am 56, diagnosed at 26, but had severe symptoms for three years before I found a doctor who knew what Crohns Disease was.


----------



## CLynn

46, diagnosed at age 22.


----------



## KRT

48/46


----------



## RissaIUP2016

I was diagnosed at 18. I had symptoms since I was 16, and I just turned 19 about a week ago.


----------



## Polaris

I'm 28, and was diagnosed this past June. I'll be 29 in March


----------



## Farmwife

:heart:Grace was 3 and had symptoms for IBD since 1 year old.


----------



## mwkwmn

I am 48 and was DX in 1993 :yfrown:


----------



## Heb

I am 56 and was diagnosed with UC when I was about 15, have had colon cancer in my 50's and total collectomy


----------



## Stephyjane

Ella was diagnosed at 9 years old. She's now 10


----------



## Jimena

I was 16 when i was diagnosed. Now i am 27


----------



## jennyredsox

I am 42, diagnosed at 34-ish


----------



## electricbloomx

I am 16 and was diagnosed when I was 15.


----------



## Agent X20

I'm a (very youthful) 57... diagnosed at 16


----------



## Fosterfamily2303

I just got dx last year at age 29 but I have had symptoms since age 8


----------



## plaidknitter

I'm in my mid 20s and was 18 when I was diagnosed with IBD. I was diagnosed with celiac when I was 15, and have had major GI problems since I was a toddler/preschooler. 


 & autocorrect...


----------



## LizardKing

28 diagnosed at age 25.


----------



## teeny5

I'm just shy of 33, diagnosed at 28


----------



## delofelo

I'm 20 diagnosed when I was 13


----------



## Karen

55 - 7 = *48 when my hubby found out *


----------



## tracy3808

I am 33 now. My symptoms started at 10 and was diagnosed at 12.


----------



## birdsong

I'm 57, dx'd @ age 44.  My father was dx'd @ age 77 and actually died from complications of his crohns a month ago.


----------



## Catherine

Daughter dx at 16.  I'm in my mid 40s.


----------



## Skybird14

I'm 27 and was diagnosed at the age of 16.


----------



## Holly95

I'm 18, and was diagnosed on the 22/10/13
I'll be 19 in February


----------



## fee_fi_fo_feena

I'll be 27 on Tuesday and was diagnosed last week after years and years of GI symptoms (my mother always remembers how when I was in kindergarten, the school would call that I was sick and needed to go home, so she would come get me and I would get home, go to the bathroom, and suddenly feel better...so GI symptoms for pretty much my entire life).


----------



## emmaaaargh

I'm 15, and I was diagnosed shortly after my 9th birthday.


----------



## ronroush7

I am 57 and was diagnosed at 34.

 2


----------



## deardoc

32 diagnosed at 18


----------



## liscol

I am 41yrs was diagnosed at 27yrs


----------



## Susan2

I'm now in the 70+ category, but I don't think that I can change it in the poll.


----------



## jaedon

Im 16 and was diagnosed about a year ago, gosh im young!


----------



## grt73

Hi was diagnosed last year at 40, first had symptoms at 18 and spent the next 22 years being told I had ibs! Docs, you gotta love em lol


----------



## jaedon

grt73 said:


> Hi was diagnosed last year at 40, first had symptoms at 18 and spent the next 22 years being told I had ibs! Docs, you gotta love em lol


Same with me except it was only a couple months, I was like well I guess ibs is no big deal


----------



## mel.k

Im 27 and diagnosed at 12 illeostomy put in straight away.


----------



## S. Maria

I DON'T KNOW ABOUT YOU BUT I'M FEELING 22!!!! no, but really, I am 22 diagnosed when I was 14/15


----------



## Emmy

I'm 23 and was diagnosed at 17 in 2007, didn't really show any symptoms before I went to 6th Form College.


----------

